# We lost Theo!



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Not really she was hiding.. we were searching everywhere and where did we find her? In the lamp, sitting there sleeping.  (until I got the camera out) Cheeky baby she is!


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

AWWWW she just wanted to light up your life!!!! he he i know boooooo lmbo but i got a giggle cause i crack me up
Mikey


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

:rofl: Yeah and maybe she thought if she sits there long enough it'll suddenly turn on. 

Lmfao @ cracking yourself up! :lol:


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, bless her little feathers!!! Those are great photos.


----------



## jenene283 (Sep 10, 2008)

Phew! You scared me there for a minute! Glad all is OK!


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

how cute:blush:


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

aww sh looks soo fluffy


----------



## Flappy (Aug 28, 2008)

Awww... haha! She looks all innocent.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

jenene283 said:


> Phew! You scared me there for a minute! Glad all is OK!


Rofl, sorry. She did scare me and my mum at first when we couldn't find her. :lol:

Uhm, I have a weird baby on my hands.. she has suddenly got this OBSESSION with plastic bags.



























Seriously, if she sees one she'll go straight to it and start playing around with it.










Mmm tea. (only she didn't get any!)










Food glorious food.










Her favorite place to sit when she's spending time with me, ontop of my laptop. 

ANND I'm so happy, she was bald on the back of her head and under her crest, and when I last looked she had a heap of pin feathers coming through, and now she has pretty much all her feathers on the back of her head, I'll get a photo when I can, at the moment she's moving about and doesn't want any taken. The other 2 babies have feathers coming through too. (they were bald on the back of their head as well) :clap: 

Oh she is innocent alright, Flappy. She is an Angel when she wants to be too, but more of a devil.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

lol i no what you mean stretch loves the lamp also thats why i have it unplugged


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

too cute 

I have a cat at my moms that loves plastic bags he'll sleep on them, roll around on them, climb in and out of them - its the only time the lazy butt plays is when their is a plastic bag on the floor 

or my mom has been to McDonald's and he smells the sweet and sour sauce packages in her purse


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LMFAOO! cat's are so funny too.

My cat Socksie (well old cat -- had to give him away ) was EXACTLY the same with the plastic bags. He would get in them and stay in it for hours.



















I miss him so much, I had him since he was a kitten, and having to give him away broke my heart, I'll always love and miss him. I just hope he went to a good home.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

LOL!! That is cute...what a cheeky tiel. 



Solace. said:


> Uhm, I have a weird baby on my hands.. she has suddenly got this OBSESSION with plastic bags.


It's margarine lids over here with Willow. :blink:


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Sleeping in a lamp - now that can't be very comfy! :lol: But very cute!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Silly baby  My cat tries to eat plastic bags :wacko:


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

omg isn't Theo an angel....oh and you nearly gave me a heartattack when i saw the thread name!!!! im so glad he is feathering out behind his head.....he or she is so beautiful...i want one!!!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Rosie said:


> LOL!! That is cute...what a cheeky tiel.
> 
> 
> 
> It's margarine lids over here with Willow. :blink:


LMAO margarine lids, oh good lord. :lol:



Sophia said:


> Sleeping in a lamp - now that can't be very comfy! :lol: But very cute!


I agree, maybe she was trying to get warmth from the lighbulb but the poor baby realized it wasn't gonna happen. 



xxxSpikexxx said:


> Silly baby  My cat tries to eat plastic bags :wacko:


EAT?! HAHA Omg that is so cute. I thought sitting in them was a bit weird, but eating them. Rofl.



kimmikefids said:


> omg isn't Theo an angel....oh and you nearly gave me a heartattack when i saw the thread name!!!! im so glad he is feathering out behind his head.....he or she is so beautiful...i want one!!!!!


Sorry LOL. She gave us a heart attack when we had to search all over for her, but she was in the one place we didn't even look, or would have thought to look. :blink:

I mean, I know now if I can't find her I will check the lamp, but you wouldn't even think that they'd go sit somewhere like that, right? well I wouldn't have thought that. They find strange places to sit where they're comfy.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

hehe theres gonna be a new movie 
"Finding Theo" Lol
Such a cute lil cockatiel


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Solace. said:


> LMFAOO! cat's are so funny too.
> 
> My cat Socksie (well old cat -- had to give him away ) was EXACTLY the same with the plastic bags. He would get in them and stay in it for hours.
> 
> ...





Ahh i know how you feel, i had a wonderful cat named kippy, she ran away last may, didnt come back.
Even with cockatiels now, i still miss her lots


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL finding Theo. I never thought of that, haha.









Sorry to hear about your cat, it's so heartbreaking losing them.


----------

